# Doccia fredda



## Nausicaa (29 Maggio 2013)

No, non è che mi aspettassi buone notizie e mi è arrivata invece una delusione.
Di default, non mi aspetto buone notizie ma solo brutte, quindi le docce fredde metaforiche sono escluse. 

Doccia fredda proprio a livello terra terra, vado fiduciosa in bagno -ecco, forse è stato lì il mio errore, aver fiducia in una semplice funzione meccanica che fin lì si era sempre comportata bene- mi spoglio entro nella doccia e....
Doccia fredda.
Ma diamine. 
Come è possibile che in cucina l'acqua calda ci sia, e in bagno no?!?!?! 

Alla fine, almeno sono riuscita ad avere la metà inferiore del corpo linda e profumata -e mooooolto rinvigorita dalle note proprietà benefiche dell'acqua ghiacciata- anche se i capelli sembra che abbiano litigato con un porcospino furibondo fatto di acidi.

Apro le mail.


"Nau, in questi giorno tu sei spesso sulle difensive, e ti scusi per tutto e su tutto, tradendo il tuo animo ferito, insicuro e impaurito di questi tempi.Lo avverto che ti senti inadeguata, che ti percepisci fallita, inutile, insicura. E non credo che ora come ora tu possa capire davvero quanto falsi, distorti e lontani dalla realta' siano questi tuoi sentimenti su te stessa.

Stai lottando con tutte le tue forze contro un nemico che la quasi totalita' delle persone avrebbe dichiarato essere invincibile. E tu, invece, ci lotti ancora. E con successo, sebbene ora ti potra' sembrare strano che io dica questo. Ma lo dico perche' la mia metrica del successo e'  differente da quella comune, calcolatrice e meschina, che stupidamente guarda solo al risultato finale (che in grandissima misura non dipende da noi. O per lo meno non solo da noi). La vera metrica del successo, invece, e' solo quella di saper continuare ad essere felici, di non perdere la fiducia e la certezza di riuscirci, di sapere vedere e trasmettere il bello di vivere e di esistere in ogni situazione  in ogni circostanza, di saper riconoscere ed apprezzare il valore dell'esistenza nella sua totalita'. Anche quando fa male. Saper continuare a credere in se stessi e nelle proprie convinzioni e continuare a perseguirle anche nelle avversita'. 

Perche' la vera sconfitta comincia quando smettiamo di credere in queste cose.


Perche' le battaglie non le vinciamo quasi mai tutte. Anzi raramente lo facciamo. Mentre della felicita' ne abbiamo bisogno ogni secondo della nostra vita. E la dobbiamo saperla  trovare e cogliere in qualunque situazione la vita ci presenti. Perche' altrimenti la sprechiamo la nostra vita.


E per questo continuiamo, dobbiamo continuare a lottare.
Proprio come stai facendo tu ora. Perche' tu questo lo fai ogni secondo che vivi. Io te lo vedo fare ogni giorno.


Nau, il tuo gusto per la vita, la tua avidita' per il bello, la tua sensibilita', sono e rimarranno con te, un dono meraviglioso, raro e preziosissimo, e nessuna vicenda negativa le potra' mai cancellare o soffocare. E le stai passando intatte e bellissime anche a tua figlia. 


Che tu ogni tanto ti lasci prendere dallo sconforto e' non solo normale, non solo umano e giusto, ma anche aspettato e anche benvenuto. Perche' e' la tua valvola di scarico. Perche' e' la normale reazione di una donna sensibile che vive. E che soffre.


Domani o dopodomani sarai di nuovo pronta a portare il peso delle tue sfide. Come hai fatto sin'ora e come farai ancora. Finche' non finira'.




"


Non so se faccio bene a metterla qui. Ma pazienza. Ci sono parole che vorrei dedicare virtualmente a tante persone che conosco, e che lottano, chi in un modo e chi in un altro.
Tutti dovrebbero ricevere parole come quelle quando ne hanno bisogno.

Io, intanto, continuo ad andare avanti... Anche se non ho tutta quella fiducia 
Ma quando ci sono persone che credono in te, come puoi mollare e deluderle?
A parte che non mollerei comunque, ma...

Sì, ci sono momenti in cui vado avanti solo perchè ci sono persone che credono in me. Uso la loro forza e la loro fiducia in me, prendo in prestito la loro speranza e il loro ottimismo, quando io li ho finiti da un pezzo.

Grazie.

E grazie a tutti voi che mi avete coccolato, ne avevo bisogno.


----------



## Minerva (29 Maggio 2013)

meno male che hai queste persone accanto.


----------



## Nausicaa (29 Maggio 2013)

Niente, anche oggi non va.
Non sto bene.

Tachicardia, ansia, e giramenti di testa.
Non va bene così.


----------



## Guest (30 Maggio 2013)

Cavolo, sono appena scesa da una giostra infernale, spero che possa farlo anche tu. E presto! Un abbraccio!


----------



## Minerva (31 Maggio 2013)

come stai?


----------



## Nausicaa (31 Maggio 2013)

Minerva;bt8511 ha detto:
			
		

> come stai?


Fisicamente meglio, grazie.
Mi ci sono voluti 3 giorni per non sentirmi più male fisicamente.
Meno male, oggi riprendo Fra, avevo bisogno di stare bene.

Per il resto... lasciamo perdere :smile:

Mi dicono che arriva sempre il sereno a un certo punto. Non posso fare altro che sperarci.

Grazie mille per il tuo interessamento, davvero.


----------



## Minerva (31 Maggio 2013)

sì, però non hai approfondito una mazza.ora...metti che ti succeda con fra , non puoi permettertelo.


----------



## Nausicaa (31 Maggio 2013)

Minerva;bt8514 ha detto:
			
		

> sì, però non hai approfondito una mazza.ora...metti che ti succeda con fra , non puoi permettertelo.


Minerva, sinceramente, che ci posso fare?
So che mi succede. Sono sfinita, semplicemente. Dormo poco, corro tanto, fatico un sacco, non stacco mai, e sono piena di preoccupazioni. E di gente che mi fa del male. Il mio ex e, con tutte le buone intenzioni, i miei genitori.
E non posso farci nulla. Sto lottando per continuare ad avere speranze per il futuro.

Quando sono con Fra non credo che mi succeda -non ancora- perchè con lei tutte le mie energie positive si raggruppano. Sorrido, e non per finta. Lei sta bene, è serena, è fantastica, non posso altro che sorridere felice di vederla così. 

Insomma. Speriamo che non mi succeda.

Ma davvero, che posso farci?

Potrei mollare ogni tentativo di andare avanti col mio lavoro. Smettere di viaggiare, di arrovellarmi, di correre. Ma me lo trovi tu un lavoro qualunque nella mia città, con le inesistenti competenze che ho, a parte quelle ultra specialistiche del mio lavoro?
Ci ho pensato. Smettere di lottare per un futuro migliore, e "fermarmi". Ma anche fermarsi non è mica facile. 

Forse sopravvivrei alla consapevolezza di avere perso, e in questo caso sì, sarebbe un fallimento personale di non poco conto. Ma senza lavoro alternativo, che vantaggi ne avrei?
Oltre che trovarmi ancora di più in balia dei miei genitori e del mio ex, senza stipendio?


----------

